# How to rebuild your company image?



## kunnu (Aug 17, 2013)

If your company image is bad because of you did some mistake in past then how can you rebuild your company image quickly?

Everyone make mistake but once you make a mistake then you can't fix it so quickly but I need your sugestion.


----------



## simonclausen (Aug 17, 2013)

The same way you rebuild trust in any other relation - don't keep secrets, be consistent, show improvement, etc, etc.

But I have to say that you've done a good job of making it harder for yourself by posting this.


----------



## mikho (Aug 17, 2013)

Honestly there is no quick way, wht you need to show people is that you lernt from the previous mistakes and at the same time show show that you are not doing them again. Be kind to people. Ignore the harsh things they might write about you on forums.


If you reply, trying to "get back" at them, you will loose face again. It's better to ignore and never reply. That way it will eventually go away.


But it takes time.


----------



## Zach (Aug 17, 2013)

Time and an increasing effort to show that you've changed your ways.  Be open and honest about everything.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 17, 2013)

kunnu said:


> If your company image is bad because of you did some mistake in past then how can you rebuild your company image quickly?
> 
> Everyone make mistake but once you make a mistake then you can't fix it so quickly but I need your sugestion.


Lmfao. Asking from experience?

Okay, here is my honest advice...

Step one change your name.

Step two flee to Russia or Romania

Step three apply for asylum

Step four grab a beer

Step five grab a gun

Step six say "I love america"

Step seven ... wait, there is no step seven since you'd be dead.

Actually, here is the best way:

Sell your company to someone bigger, disappear, change your name, restart.

Works for most idiots.


----------



## lv-matt (Aug 17, 2013)

kunnu said:


> If your company image is bad because of you did some mistake in past then how can you rebuild your company image quickly?
> 
> Everyone make mistake but once you make a mistake then you can't fix it so quickly but I need your sugestion.


From what I remember you made more than a mistake, rather a series of mistakes.

For confirmation, the mistakes you are talking about are the ones here:

http://shamelesshosts.com/scams/a-lesson-for-dewlance-com-false-dmca-notices-dont-work-here/

http://shamelesshosts.com/scams/dewlance-scamming-is-cool-right/

I won't link to the ones on WHT, since they are discussed there pretty much.


----------



## Jade (Aug 17, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Lmfao. Asking from experience?
> 
> Okay, here is my honest advice...
> 
> ...


+1 aha


----------



## jhadley (Aug 17, 2013)

1) Rebuild your attitude

2) Remember that the hosting market is larger than a few forums


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

I think things were covered pretty well above. Just be willing to listen to suggestions when asking for them.

Opinions / thoughts people have about other people and things can/do indeed change overtime. There are companies that in the past I would have avoided or not spoken highly of, that today I would probably do business with or give a chance.


----------



## texteditor (Aug 17, 2013)

Change industries completely


----------



## texteditor (Aug 17, 2013)

lv-matt said:


> From what I remember you made more than a mistake, rather a series of mistakes.
> 
> For confirmation, the mistakes you are talking about are the ones here:
> 
> ...



also include all his posts on _<insert forum here>_ among those reputation-damaging mistakes


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 17, 2013)

cd /var/www/html/img/

rm -y logo.png

vi logo.png


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe consider removing the trademark for autoboot so others can you use it?


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone else wonder why kuunu starts threads, or posts questions in other threads, then never returns to respond? Yeah me too.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 17, 2013)

Damian said:


> Anyone else wonder why kuunu starts threads, or posts questions in other threads, then never returns to respond? Yeah me too.


Fluffing his post count to be able to start making ads.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Fluffing his post count to be able to start making ads.


He could have posted an offer thread 2 posts ago, hasn't yet. Either he hasn't realized that yet or he's genuinely asking for help. Either way, I give everyone the benefit of doubt and be kind


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 17, 2013)

Honesty is always the best policy.


----------



## Tactical (Aug 17, 2013)

1.) Never ever should of started in that manner in the first place! SCREWING PPL OVER!


----------



## ihatetonyy (Aug 17, 2013)

1) Public apology

2) Have someone else be your public face

See: ChicagoVPS


----------



## Punjabi (Aug 17, 2013)

Fiverr! opcorn:


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 18, 2013)

He already tried Fiverr.

See: http://youtube.com/watch?v=HCwOggqwwzc and http://www.youtube.com/user/DewlanceReviews


----------



## Punjabi (Aug 18, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> He already tried Fiverr.
> 
> See: http://youtube.com/watch?v=HCwOggqwwzc and http://www.youtube.com/user/DewlanceReviews


Exactly the reason I suggested it.  I was just pulling his leg. opcorn:


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 18, 2013)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dKPg0cxi8s


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 18, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dKPg0cxi8s


Saw this one, when you DMCA everyone who gives a bad review of you (shamelesshosts too).. That does not leave a very nice impression of the company. To be honest, I believe your one of the only companies I've seen that threatens legal action for a bad review..

Generally the accepted response to a bad review is to fix it or try to help the customer personally, not threaten them..

To me it seems that you need to stop blaming your customers, if multiple people are saying bad things about your company, there probably is something going on and its time to get your head out of the ground and time to start listening to what they have say - after all the customer is always right.. 

The fact is you did what you did and now you have a tarnished reputation in the hosting community, you seem to want a quick fix but that is not going to happen, all you can do is take your time and slowly build that trust up again.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 18, 2013)

Punjabi said:


> Fiverr! opcorn:


"Dewlance pRofEssIonAl VpS sErviCes wItH AutoBOOT for sale starting at $5"


----------



## kunnu (Aug 18, 2013)

Damian said:


> Anyone else wonder why kuunu starts threads, or posts questions in other threads, then never returns to respond? Yeah me too.


Sorry, I was post this thread at nigh(I think at 1AM or 2AM) and I can't access this forum from my mobile.

Thanks for suggestion,  from my mistake I learn few things.

1. If customer place a order and order failed then refund money(Refund If customer want or give a concession)

2. If someone is trying to make a big issue then ignore and focus on your company(eg: don't waste time and spend your time on resolving tickets, company issue)

3. Don't fight with anyone on internet, they are not our enemy because of we never see them in real life(Maybe they are a very good person)

4. Give respect to everyone even If they are against you or not.

5. Don't argue with customer

6. Always give respect to your customer


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 18, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Sorry, I was post this thread at nigh(I think at 1AM or 2AM) and I can't access this forum from my mobile.
> 
> Thanks for suggestion,  from my mistake I learn few things.
> 
> ...


SO, You learned what every company should know on day one?


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2013)

Repairing reputation in the same industry, that is tough.

I recommend folks who have traveled down the #FAIL path already and are sick of it to:

1. Get a life mentor.  Someone older, more experienced with calmer demeanor and more thought and breath time between words (i.e. someone that thinks then talks).

2. Work for a successful company - Jump ship to another company in your niche/industry/segment.  Learn on the job how they manage the workload, customers, expectations, etc.

3. Create a new brand --- this doesn't mean a shell company hiding the person behind it like is too common in hosting industry.  Focus on real features, price things at sustainable level, have realistic support and guarantees.

I won't pick on the OP or point to prior issues.

Have to remember people are creatures of habit.   As a company owner, it is easy to repeat the same behavior, practices, etc.  Developing new more positive habits requires exposure to positive and typically successful people (although some are not and excel purely in visionary roles).


----------



## tonysala87 (Aug 18, 2013)

Consider getting a 9-5 job, and running a free service in the evenings. Treat your free service as a learning experience, if you can make a free service work well, then you can certainly handle a paid service (as you'll have built up a ton of skills and scripts to monitor abuse, migrate people on the fly, ban bad users etc, all working together to provide a premium experience).

i know one awesome person who is already doing this!

:-0

p.s. the biggest mistake you can make is pretending you know everything, don't be afraid to learn, and be honest about that!


----------



## Sefket (Aug 18, 2013)

Everyone makes mistakes. No one is perfect. The only thing you can do is learn from your mistakes.

Of course listen to people and build from there. Try and not make the same mistake again.


----------



## Jade (Aug 18, 2013)

Sefket said:


> Everyone makes mistakes. No one is perfect. The only thing you can do is learn from your mistakes.
> 
> Of course listen to people and build from there. Try and not make the same mistake again.


Sefket has the right idea


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 19, 2013)

Also, learn the PROPER usage for a DMCA. IE, not for a bad review.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

As @Magiobiwan said, DMCA is not a bully weapon to silence critics.

Dealing with bad reviews requires admission of failures when appropriate by you/your company.  Otherwise, it is a careful dance with the person impacted while managing larger public perception.   In this industry, DMCA is a sore spot for many reasons where DMCA is even appropriate.  More usage of DMCA and papering people with pseudo legal requests certainly aggravates the sites bothered by your legal actions and created a textbook example of how some are abusing DMCA takedown requests.  Net effect, ruins your image, reminds people about DMCA nastiness, burns up idle human time processes and looks like bullying on your part.  None of this is good.


----------

